# I don’t believe weed helps everything... CO legislating weed for autism?



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

Jesus Christ......

Colorado House OKs bill on medical marijuana use for autism https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/politics/colorado-house-oks-bill-on-medical-marijuana-use-for-autism-in-63-0-vote


----------



## Dleg (Feb 7, 2019)

I'd like to see the studies on that.... Hey let's just get kids high. Weed is the new ritalin?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

I mean rattlesnake venom is “natural” also- let’s all take a shot of that!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 7, 2019)

Kids are not handed a bong and told to light up because "getting high cures everything".

Cannabis oil has been shown to treat symptoms of several neurological conditions like epilepsy. Recent studies in Israel have shown some symptoms of autism can be reduced by the use of these oils, but more studies are underway to further test these findings. These oils are also very low in THC's which are the compound needed to get high.

That being said, I do agree that the science and the legislation should go hand in hand. It does not make sense to make something legal if there isn't any logical reason to do so.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It does﻿﻿﻿﻿ not make sense to make something legal if there isn't any logical reason to do so.﻿﻿


Do you consider money/tax revenue a "logical reason?"


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

Unfortunately I was hanging out with some Neuro surgeons at a work event for the wife  while back, they don't seem to have much stock in CBD oil, I believe they called it a "sugar pill"


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Unfortunately I was hanging out with some Neuro surgeons at a work event for the wife  while back, they don't seem to have much stock in CBD oil, I believe they called it a "sugar pill"


Unsurprisingly, the efficacy of CBD oil tends to be proportionate to the residual amounts of THC in it.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

I can tell you that the weed patches are pretty effective for back pain - but its the same feeling you get if you have a strong drink..


----------



## BirdGrave (Aug 15, 2020)

All I'm thinking of is Rainman dropping his bag and counting the seeds instantaneously.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow we got us a SPAMMER in here!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2020)

Woohoo, my new work from home desk just showed up.  I get to assemble and find a place for it tonight!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2020)

[SIZE=10pt]Are you kidding me or are you stupid? Weed is a universal tool that helps me all my life, my father also helped to cope with stress, and even my favorite pet cannabioids helped to cope with stress. To do this I turned to veterinarians but they are all scammers and I do not trust them so I turned to ;laskdjf;laskdjf;laskdjf;aslkdjf;alskfja;ls and I was happy because I found a real and effective medicine there. That's why don't hurt what saves lives every day around the world[/SIZE]


----------



## frazil (Nov 23, 2020)

Pipermania said:


> [SIZE=10pt]Are you kidding me or are you stupid? Weed is a universal tool that helps me all my life, my father also helped to cope with stress, and even my favorite pet cannabioids helped to cope with stress. To do this I turned to veterinarians but they are all scammers and I do not trust them so I turned to https://www.mymomsawhore.com and I was happy because I found a real and effective medicine there. That's why don't hurt what saves lives every day around the world[/SIZE]


Solid argument. Maybe cut back on the pot just a tad.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 23, 2020)

Pipermania said:


> [SIZE=10pt]I turned to ;laskdjf;laskdjf;laskdjf;aslkdjf;alskfja;ls and I was happy[/SIZE]


Oh yeah, I know that place.  Do all my Christmas shopping there.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Pipermania said:


> Are you kidding me or are you stupid?


opcorn:


----------



## akwooly (Nov 24, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> opcorn:


Guest


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 2, 2021)

Interesting choice for a first post on an engineering forum.


----------



## Connoleib (Sep 9, 2022)

of course, the herb does not cure everything in the world, otherwise it would be freely sold in all countries


----------



## JaciDivs (Sep 12, 2022)

This is the first time I hear about this, it would be interesting to read the sources who wrote about this research.


----------



## Connoleib (Sep 13, 2022)

JaciDivs said:


> This is the first time I hear about this, it would be interesting to read the sources who wrote about this research.


I am sure these "studies" do not exist since this is nonsense. I do not believe that marijuana can be prescribed to children who suffer from this disorder, as it can only scare them and aggravate the situation of their psyche. As for adults, it is already necessary to consider individual cases since marijuana acts differently on different psychics. I have had anxiety for many years, which I can control with the help of SBD oil in the liquid composition for vaping. It helps me relax and fall asleep, but it's not the same as smoking marijuana. I order this liquid on the menthol vape juices website. You can also see what they have in their catalog and even try this way of dealing with anxiety


----------



## Radagaskos (Monday at 11:21 AM)

I don't think weed helps cure diseases, but rather weed reduces pain or other unattractive feelings due to illness.


----------

